# The Pin-Up Girls of the 'Magic Kingdom'...



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Found these online, thought some of you twisted people might like them on your Kindles...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jason these are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad you like them! =)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh I like them all right  You inspired me.. I spent 3 hours last night web surfing for more... and BOY did I find em... It will take me quite a while to get them all turned into screensavers, but I will Happily Share once I do.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahahaha... that's great! Look forward to seeing the new additions!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Your inspiration is contagious .... and when I found this, albeit not necessarily a pin up, I had to immediately make it into a screenie ...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Cute pin-ups!



Trilby said:


>


David Kawena created some awsome Disney hero beekcake pics!  you can see more of his work in his deviantart gallery.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have all the Disney Prince/Hunks as Kindle screensavers.

There's a thread around here with them. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, I looked... alot, and the original Magic Kingdon girls don't seem to have made a pinup calender 
So no Minnie, no Petunia, and I only found one Daisy... but, I have lots of others:
Jessica

Tink

And lots more, of all the "normal princesses"
all in my May 2010 folder http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/May%202010/

Heck I even found Princess Toadstool:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha.. nice... good job BT! =)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I found a series I haven't converted yet (I got distracted by the 'art') that amuse me and take the Disney pinups in a completely different direction:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Disney villainesses:


----------

